# Slight leak at 8 weeks pregnant



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello

Sorry to bother you again, I promise I won't become a regular feature! 

It's just I woke this morning feeling a little wet (sorry TMI). When I checked my underwear it was wet (as well as the remains of the progesterone which always makes a mess (sorry TMI again!). It has a sweet smell. The reason I mention this is because when I was pregnant before, I started leaking fluid, only small amounts, from about 18weeks. My Dr is still sure to this day that it was amniotic fluid but the tests at the hospital were inconclusive as they didn't have those test strips! They said it was probably urine. I know what urine smells and looks like and it wasn't. Besides, when my waters did go I knew for sure that it had been the same stuff as it smelt and looked the same. 

I have had another small amount, although it's just a trickle. 

I just wanted to get your opinion. Is it way too early to have a small leakage? 

I have my booking in appt friday. 

As ever thank you. Oh and good luck with your section. How exciting to be seeing your baby soon!!

Nic x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You wouldn't really lose enough fluid at this stage to notice, but you can get a heavy discharge, which I'm inclined to think this is.  However, if it continues, and you are still concerned, ask your gp to refer you to the EPU and you can be checked out.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for that. Am sure all is ok, it's only because I had it last time but much later on.

Hope you are well

x


----------

